# unique salt & pepper shakers



## jgwindham (Oct 22, 2005)

I came across this salt & pepper shaker at a estate sale (pictured), it has patent # 2,182,622. That patent was for a Condiment Holder submitted 2/4/1938 by E. Dolar but that is ALL I can find...There are no manufacturers marks, a web search for Dolar turns up zilch.  Does anyone have any information on this......Any help would be great.

 [IMG]https://www.antique-bottles.net/upfiles/4760/Nl28935.jpg


----------



## tncgal (Oct 23, 2005)

I found a similar item for you, but no additional info.  Looks like someone was successful in receiving a patent for a "short-lived" item.  I'll check further and see if I can determine which company produced the glass.

 Completed Auction


----------



## jgwindham (Oct 23, 2005)

That would be great.....thanks for taking time to help!  []


----------



## jgwindham (Oct 23, 2005)

Just noticed that the patent reads "PAT.2182622-3".  This is located underside of each lid, near the back.[]


----------



## David E (Oct 24, 2005)

Read a lot of books and never seen your maker. But they are pressed glass in the diamond point (or sawtooth) pattern.
 Value unknown

 Dave


----------

